# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Toename van moedervlekken

## Mystique

hallo,

t viel me de laatste tijd bij mezelf op dat ik ineens veel moedervlekken heb. Het zijn geen grote maar t lijkt wel of er meer zitten misschien zaten ze er al maar ineens leken ze meer op te vallen. Nu ben ik zo&#39;n figuur die gelijk het ergste gaat denken ik ben dan ook al druk bezig geweest om er iets over te vinden op internet maar ik denk zal eerst ff vragen of iemand dit probleem ook heeft of dat je iemand kan die het heeft.
Alvast bedankt

groetjes

----------


## jans

ik zou pas &#39;t ergste gaan denken als deze moedervlekken beginnen te jeuken en veranderen van grootte.

----------


## Kees

Dat is vrij normaal als je ouder wordt.

----------


## Niet geregistreerd

Bij mij ontstonden er meer moedervlekken op voornamelijk mijn schouders toen ik voor langere tijd in een zeer zonnig land verbleef. Ik denk dat er door een hoge intensietijd van de zon moedervlekjes ontstaan.

----------


## :MELANIE_!!

Hallo,
weet iemand misschien een product tegen moedervlekken.
Ik heb er namelijk behoorlijk wat en vindt het echt erg.
Alvast bedankt 
Groeten

----------


## Gabutje

De grootte van de moedervlek moet je in de gaten houden, maar ook de kleur. Als er soort van donkere kring er omheen zit/lijkt, spoed naar de huisarts!!!

----------

